# Are PETCO fish bags breathable?



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

Was wondering if the bags you get at PETCO are breathable? I wanted to sell some fish at an auction and wanted to use breathable bags. I have bags from PETCO but not sure if they are breathable or not? If they are not where do you get breathable bags?


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Some will tell you all plastic bags are breathable. And while that may be true, they are NOT the breather bags you've probably heard about.

Lots of people are selling breather bags on another forum whose name starts with an A.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I order my Kordon breather bags from kensfish.com.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If they're 'breather' bags, then they will fill them completely full of water, no air in the bag. The breather bags are made to allow oxygen through, but only where water meets the bag. That's why they need to be filled completely, sort of like a water balloon.

And non 'breather' bags will also allow oxygen through, but only where air meets the bag, so those won't be filled completely with water.

HTH


----------

